# City codes



## desertmanfred

HELLO EVERYONE.  I WANT RAISE JUST A HANDFUL OF CHICKENS FOR EGGS AND MEAT. I WANT TO DO THIS IN MY BACK YARD. I LIVE INSIDE THE CITY LIMITS IN A FRIENDLY NEIGHBORHOOD HOUSING AREA IN BULLHEAD CITY, ARIZONA.

I HAVE MADE TWO INQUIRIES WITH THE CITY AND COUNTY ABOUT CODE RESTRICTIONS. SO FAR I HAVE NO ANSWERS. ANYONE KNOW IF MY CITY ALLOWS RAISING BACKYARD CHICKENS?


----------



## cluck13

Hi desertmanfred, I'm sorry I don't have the answer for you and that you are frustrated. Keep trying and may you get a positive outcome.


----------



## Sundancers

This may or may not help ...

http://www.bullheadcity.com/index.a...829}&DE={2FBE89F1-EB72-4077-A754-37C5A7AC556F}


----------



## Buddy

I checked the codes for my small town and couldn't find anything for or against. In my state I believe that the absence of a restriction means that it is okay. My city code does have a section on definitions that lists chickens as livestock, leading me to believe that they might have intended to ban chickens, but there is no ban in the wording. There is an exception in the definitions for pets including caged birds, so I feel like I am safe either way. Chickens are birds and I have them caged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416

Nope, if they are listed in the town as livestock doesn't matter if they are in a cage. Someone figured out the wording banned things like parakeets and put that cage wording in.


----------



## Buddy

The wording is below. The thing is, they define livestock, but nowhere in the ordinance does it ban livestock. This is from the "definitions" section.

"Livestock keeping, raising, or breeding: The keeping, raising, or breeding of any 
animals, including fowl, of any type or nature whatsoever. However, (1) other than 
horses, cows, pigs, goats, mules, sheep or predators, keeping less than three (3) of any 
type of animal for personal comfort and not as a commercial activity or with any 
expectation of realizing any proceeds or otherwise profiting there from; or (2) keeping 
larger numbers of common household pets such as dogs, cats, hamsters, or caged 
birds; or (3) the occasional sale of pet offspring; or (4) small animal clinics and kennels 
shall not be considered livestock keeping, raising, or breeding. " (http://www.townofsterlington.com/Sterlington_Ordinances/BCO_Ordinances/2006-08_BCO_ZONING_CODE.pdf)


----------



## nj2wv

It looks to me that if you have less than three and don't sell chicks or eggs you are good to go. Only larger livestock is not allowed.


----------



## robin416

From the the other post I saw, it does not appear that you live within the city limits. If you are classified ag out your way the city regs would not apply to you.


----------



## Buddy

I live within the city limits and I have more than 2 chickens. This text is from the "definitions" section of the code. Nowhere does it say that chickens or any other livestock are prohibited. This could have been an oversight, but I am entitled to rely on the code as currently written. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## desertmanfred

For those of you that noticed my inquiry above, this is what the city Planning Manager emailed to me.

"City Code: 17.06.280 Livestock privileges.

Livestock shall be allowed on lots which are one acre or larger in size (43,560 square feet) and shall be limited to two such animals per acre except that all such animals where permitted shall be kept in conformance with Title 6 of this code."

"City Code: 6.08.050 Slaughter of animals.

It is unlawful for any person, by any means, to slaughter any live animal within the city. Any person who violates this section is guilty of a Class 1 misdemeanor."

"City Code: 6.04.010 Definitions.

'Livestock' means meat animals, horses, sheep, goats, swine, poultry, mules and asses."

"In addition to the above information and the review of your property address I have included the legal below:

TRACT: 4042C SUN RIDGE ESTATES, TR 4042C, BLK X, LOT X, CONTAINING 15,683.95 SQ FT"

"In short your location does not allow for livestock privileges due to lot size."

Clinton Stevens
Planning Manager 
City of Bullhead City
2355 Trane Rd.
Bullhead City, AZ 86442-5966


----------



## piglett

1st off 2 chickens isn't much of a flock & chickens are flock animals

2nd i always felt like i was living in a jail whenever i lived in a city

the money was nice but you don't have the rite to do anything on your own land

i'll pass folks


----------



## Buddy

Sorry to hear this, desertmanfred. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

